# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một Khu du lịch mới, một điểm tham quan hoàn toàn mới lạ tại đất An Giang. Đồng thời tận hưởng thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và thưởng thức nhạc võ Tây Sơn ở thành phố biển Quy Nhơn. Còn hành trình nước ngoài lần này là vẻ đẹp mùa thu đầy mê hoặc ở Đông Âu hay thoải thích mua sắm tại “thiên đường mua sắm” Bangkok - Thái Lan.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Khu Du Lịch Vạn Hương Mai*

Tọa lạc tại trung tâm xã Mỹ Đức - Châu Phú - An Giang. Khu du lịch không chỉ cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái khi tham quan, thư giãn với các trò chơi giải trí có mô hình mới nhất như An Giang thu nhỏ, Thạch Động Ma Trận, Bóng Lăn Trên Cạn,... mà bạn còn được thưởng thức các món ăn dân dã Nam Bộ tại nhà hàng nằm ngay trong KDL cùng một khách sạn với 42 phòng, đầy đủ tiện nghi hiện đại để bạn có thể lưu trú lại nếu thích và kèm theo các dịch vụ khác như karaoke, massage, hồ bơi, công viên nước, sân trượt patin, vũ trường, đường đua F1, khu mua sắm,...

Giá cả trong Khu du lịch - điều mà các bạn mong chờ nhất đây  :Smile: 

Vé vào cổng: 20.000 VND/người (giờ mở cửa từ 8:00 sáng đến 9:00 tối)Vé trọn gói: 305.000 VND/người (vé cổng + vé một vài trò chơi)Phòng khách sạn: 300.000 - 400.000 VND/phòng/đêm

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hà Nội - Quy Nhơn*


Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 6.765.000 VNDPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: hàng tuần.

 Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội - Quy Nhơn.Xe và HDV suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn theo chương trình và vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan.Thuyền tham quan Đầm Thị Nại.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Áo - Cộng Hòa Séc - Ba Lan - Hungary*

Thời gian: 11 ngày - 10 đêmGiá tour: 84.990.000 VND (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách)Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 20/10, 15/11

 Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầu.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ănVé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV địa phương theo suốt tuyến.Bảo hiểm du lịch và phí visa Châu Âu.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hoàn Mỹ.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok - Công Viên Dream World - Pattaya*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêm.Giá tour: 369 USDPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 14,21,28/10; 14/11.

 Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, phí sân bay và xăng dầuChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé các điểm tham quan theo chương trình.Xe và HDV suốt tuyến.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Red Tours

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Du lịch Vịnh Hạ Long, một trong bảy kì quan thiên nhiên thế giới. Bạn đã đến chưa? Mình lên ý tưởng giúp bạn nhé!

----------

